# HBO's "Taking Chance"



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I just finished watching "Taking Chance" from HBO.

Emotionally, this is a very difficult movie to sit through, but it's one that every American should see.

The film documents the journey of PFC Chance Phelps as he makes his final trip home to Wyoming from Iraq.
The entire story is told as seen through the eyes of his assigned escort.
Very, very well done.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

There's a good bit of discussion of same in the recording alert's forum thread. :up:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

OK.
I don't go there.
I downloaded it after some sniper friends recommended it.


----------

